# Surprising Difficulty Finding One of the Great Concert DVD's



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Sutherland, Horne and Pavarotti Live from Lincoln Center is considered one of the great concerts of the 20th century yet it is proving unobtainable on DVD. There is an out of sync poor sound version on Youtube but no copy seems to be available except from England with $30 postage. Ebay nothing but LPS. Where do you go for hard to find DVD opera items?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Never seen it must be a "bootleg"don't go for it.


----------



## Aussie Verdi Lover (Jun 14, 2020)

*eBay Australia has plenty of 2 x cd set, lP's and a cassette but no DVD.*

Sutherland, Horne and Pavarotti Live from Lincoln Center

eBay Australia has plenty of 2 x cd set, lP's and a cassette but no DVD.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Aussie Verdi Lover said:


> Sutherland, Horne and Pavarotti Live from Lincoln Center
> 
> eBay Australia has plenty of 2 x cd set, lP's and a cassette but no DVD.


As I said before, only a in house ( illegal ) recording. 
Welcome any way.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I know the CD set and it is very good. Well worth getting, but the audio visual is only going to be the same quality as YouTube, so probably not worth getting.

N.


----------

